# SOS BRIGADE TCOD Branch



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 5, 2009)

TIME FOR SOME HARUHI!

DIscuss Haruhi here and show fan stuffs here!

SOS TCOD Branch Sub-Captain: Koori Renchuu
Henchman number 1: Shiranui
Henchman number 2: Dinru
Henchman number 3: Salamander
Henchman number 4 and in Haruhi's spirit the Co-Sub-Captain: Grimdour the Desecrator
Associated friend number 1: Crazy Linoone
Associated friend number 2: Firestorm
Associated friend number 3: Jack_The_White
Associated friend number 4: Dewgong
Associated friend number 5: Pinestar
Associated friend number 6: Involuntary Twitch
Associated friend number 7: Callisto


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 5, 2009)

UM.

THE MANGA RECENTLY CAME OUT IN AMERICA AND I SQUEE'D?

no i'm serious i made a high-pitched girlynoise and everything

also can i join this? xD


----------



## Dinru (Jan 5, 2009)

I have only seen the anime, but... can I join?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 5, 2009)

Dinru said:


> I have only seen the anime, but... can I join?


Can you help me procure a computer?  I'd be grateful!


----------



## Keltena (Jan 5, 2009)

Aaaaaah joinjoinjoin! :D

Umm... on the off-chance that someone hasn't seen this yet, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 5, 2009)

Joinjoinjoinjoin. Now.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 5, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Aaaaaah joinjoinjoin! :D
> 
> Umm... on the off-chance that someone hasn't seen this yet, it's pretty funny.


Kyonko is hot, Yuki is awesome, Mitsuru is well, you know, Itsuko is sooo les yay, Haruki is well.. Haruki.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 6, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> Kyonko is hot, Yuki is awesome, Mitsuru is well, you know, Itsuko is sooo les yay, Haruki is well.. Haruki.


I need to see the proper manga of this.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 6, 2009)

JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN JOIN

:D I love all the gender-bending stuff. It's hilarious.


----------



## Dinru (Jan 7, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Aaaaaah joinjoinjoin! :D
> 
> Umm... on the off-chance that someone hasn't seen this yet, it's pretty funny.


Omigawd that is the cutest song I have ever heard. I must now spend the next week of my life attempting to memorize it.



Koori Renchuu said:


> Can you help me procure a computer?  I'd be grateful!


!


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 7, 2009)

^ Don't you just love in-jokes?

I am not that depraved, consider me Haruhi-Lite!

I soo want to learn the words and the dance of all the Hare Hare Yukai!


----------



## Dinru (Jan 7, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> ^ Don't you just love in-jokes?


Yes, they are fun >D



Koori Renchuu said:


> I soo want to learn the words and the dance of all the Hare Hare Yukai!


I have already accomplished this, muahahaha~


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 7, 2009)

Including Kyon's version, AND knowing the translation?


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jan 7, 2009)

D: I still need to learn the Hare Hare Yukai. 

I just started reading the light novel. It's awesome. The anime needs more Kyon.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 7, 2009)

aru hareta hii no koto
mahou ijou no yukai ga~
kagirinaku, furisosogu, fukano janai waaaaa~

guys it's easy it's CONSONATE VOWEL

but but the dance is ridiculous and i refuse


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 7, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> aru hareta hii no koto
> mahou ijou no yukai ga~
> kagirinaku, furisosogu, fukano janai waaaaa~
> 
> ...


It's the singing that's the hard part.  The original has a high tempo, they sing it quite quickly and the second verse is tough to enunciate.  I've had experience learning Japanese songs, Hare Hare Yukai is a tough song to sing.


----------



## Dinru (Jan 9, 2009)

Koori Renchuu said:


> Including Kyon's version, AND knowing the translation?


I know the translation, but not Kyon's version quite yet... ^^;


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 9, 2009)

HAH!  I love Kyon's version!  It suits him.


----------



## Dinru (Jan 9, 2009)

So do I.. it reminds me of a friend of mine x3 (in a good way, of course)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 9, 2009)

Dinru said:


> So do I.. it reminds me of a friend of mine x3 (in a good way, of course)


I'm a bit of Haruhi and a bit of Kyon.  I have been acting more like Yuki lately though.  I'm a mess of emotion, this anime helps me rationalize those emotions.  It's a coping strategy, especially the laughs Haruhi provides!


----------



## Firestorm (Jan 15, 2009)

Dinru said:


> I know the translation, but not Kyon's version quite yet... ^^;


I swear that I've seen a YT vid of Kyon's version of the song w/English subs. That might help..?

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7bQG6LcMDY - That's it there. ^^;

On a side note, the anime really is awesome & looking forward to watching season 2 soon.

Wawawa wasuremono~


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 16, 2009)

lol ill join, i just finished reading what i think was all the english manga online, does anyone know where i can find the light novels online? I just feel like buy it.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.baka-tsuki.net/project/index.php?title=Suzumiya_Haruhi Jack, this is your link!


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 17, 2009)

Joinjoinjoin :x

I liek kyon


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOyRpC6LdTo  AWESOME!


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 18, 2009)

...my god...I heard of that, but didnt think it was real...

*edit* Thanks for the link Koori Renchuu


----------



## Dinru (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh... so... adorable... *melts*


----------



## Keltena (Jan 19, 2009)

Um, so... there are rumors that I might be making an AMV sometime in the near or far future. :D? If I get it done anytime soon, I'll post it here~


----------



## Dinru (Jan 19, 2009)

Horray! Hope you do ^^

Um, if I may ask, where does one find clips for Haruhi Suzumiya?


----------



## Keltena (Jan 20, 2009)

YouTube, Veoh, whatever. Note that they're always in .flv format (at least on YouTube), so you have to convert them.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 21, 2009)

I got sort of my own amv, its really just a parody, but it should count
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5BJrUXpRPo watch in high quality

I get my clips at the best site of all time: http://www.idesktop.tv
It allows you to download any video on youtube in any format( as long as you got an idesktop.tv user) and seeing that a youtube guy posted all the english dubs in high quality( http://www.youtube.com/Vannygg), i can download any part of the series.


----------



## Dinru (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks, both of you ^^

Also, I left a comment on your video, Jack_the_White.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks Dinru, I saw that, figureed it was a club member.  

also the website with the novels isnt working for some reason, am i the only one with this problem?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 31, 2009)

hey i was just curious, but in the 9th light novel, things start to get confusing, like its telling an alternate re telling of everything after its already been told, anyone mind explaining this to me?


----------



## Keltena (Feb 8, 2009)

It's done! My brother and I spent days on this, which is weird because videos don't usually take that long. But anyway, enjoy!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 16, 2009)

*joins*
When (or if) will the novels come out in amarica,I rather read a book then the computer


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Feb 22, 2009)

So. Guess what I just finished watching? Bvvvv. _I can't believe there's only 13 episodes._ (well, fourteen if you count the bonus one).

...I may just read the light novels now, and/or... wait until April... *sigh* And even then, they won't have the dubbed version! D: Call me crazy, but I kinda like the dubs. Kyon's voice is love <3

Full fangirl mode: KyonxHaruhi foreverrr <3 Stop drooling over Asahina you idiot and face your destiny. D: Also, Koizumi is a sexy bastard and he knows it.

EDIT: bvvvv okay so they're not actually airing the second season yet, apparently. Psych! I'll go cry in a corner now.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anybody been watching the latest Haruhi series on YouTube, while waiting for April? It's called The Melancholy of Haruhi-chan Suzumiya. #3 was especially random imo, though that's not to say the first one wasn't pretty random either. xD 

There's also a more random series already going up, Nyoron Churuyu-san, that has 3 episodes to it so far.

Both are animated differently, though Haruhi-chan loosely follows a plotline in the 4 episodes that I've seen of it so far.


----------



## Callisto (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, why didn't I see this before?
Joinjoinjoinjoin.

Well, who's memorized Hare Hare Yukai both song AND dance? I have. XP


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 7, 2009)

YAY! NEW MEMBERS!!!  One who likes Shugo Chara as well, VERY NICE!


----------



## Callisto (Mar 8, 2009)

^u^


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I'll start a topic like i did in my club at serebii, just copy the bolded part into the post and tell your opinion (just in case you don't know wat 2 do).   

*What do you think of the fan fic that has warped genders*

Disturbing, I thought it was a good idea at first, but now that ive seen various mangas online (and doujins, ill admit), I now get disturbed by it.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Mar 15, 2009)

I love it!  Kyonko looks hot even though she has no rack, Yuuki looks like a male Meganekko, Mitsuru is well endowed in his part, Itsuko is just lesbo for Kyonko, and Haruki is wanting to marry an alien, time traveler, or an esper.  What's not to love?


----------



## Dinru (Mar 15, 2009)

I love the genderbent stuff~ I haven't read much of it, but it looks awesome~ The personalities fit a lot better in some situations (i.e. Kyon/Kyonko, Itsuki/Itsuko, Yuki/Yuuki), though some of them are a little odder... (i.e. Kyon's sister/brother, Ryoko/Ryou, Mikuru/Mitsuru, Haruhi/Haruki themself...) But still, it is made of win :3


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 26, 2009)

K, I've had this great idea for a fanfic and wanted to know you all think.  Though i'll only post it if i know someone is actually gonna read it, so anyone wannna hear my idea?


----------



## Keltena (Mar 26, 2009)

Sure, go ahead. Let's hear it.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Mar 28, 2009)

kk, here goes, still don't have any major details, haven't even started it yet.  *edit I take this back seeing that i have all the major details in.  I just don't have anything in absolute detail.  

Basically i kinda re write the whole series.  Well, its all the same, but i plan to add one character.  In the beginning, when haruhi makes her wish for aliens, time travelers, and espers, i have her making one more wish.  That would be for there to be other like her looking for a more exciting life, ect (this explain why whats her face in the 9th novel seems to have others thinking she's the original, at least its my explanation).  So when she makes the wish, peopl from around the world suddenly are given the means to gain the same power the haruhi has, one of them i plan to make is a terrois in afganastan, but the main character has the most unusal way of gaining the power.  At the time the wish is made, he is the same age as haruhi, and since its on the other side of the world, its morning for him.  He is on a field trip with his class at some caverns that once were used by theves many years ago.  He's stand at the edge of a ridge when it suddenly collapses.  He falls about 10 feet down, but isn't badly hurt.  While waiting for someone to come help him out, he find an old clay cup and decides to keep it.  This may seem pretty stupid, but that cup just so happens to be the holy grail.  If looked at hard enough, you can see the stain where jesus's blood had fallen on it.  In the book, anyone who drinks from this will gain the exact powers of jesus, which also happens to be what haruhi has.  

I gotta go real quick, i'll continue this later

Edit*Sorry bout that, but I had to get off then.  and i was up til about 3 in the morning so i just now woke up, lemmie continue now.  

Ok, so eventually he does drink out of it (i'll come up with a reason why).  And eventually  the most important part of the story happens.  He asks out a girl (lets call her... hmmmmmm...Nikki! Yes, i did just now think of that.) who's been his friend since early childhood and she says yes.  But his dad (who may i note the entire friendship has had a strong dislike of her and her family) wants her to come over for dinner just to see if she's ok.  Well a fight breaks out between him and his father and he gets so angry.  Now by now, he's already drank from the grail, and he yells at his dad "Why don't you just burn in hell!!"  

Well lemmie tell ya something, the entire house completely explodes and is leveled.  And everyone is killed except for the main character guy (who i still need a name for if anyone has ideas) and this puts him into a state of shock where he just can't seem to feel any emotions.  And so when he's living in a friends house, he runs off with only a small supply food, some personal items he salvaged, and the grail.  He by now is suddenly understanding his powers, and starts using them to try and steal more food and money.  He does this for a month.  By now he's already completly mastered his abilities and has made so he doesn't accidentally trigger them, but when he actually needs them.  But he gets caught when trying to steal from a group of 6 kids his age who unknown to him, work for minor mob boss.  They are about to beat is ass up when the group's leader (Name Mark Here) decides to take him in.  And so they do and before he knew it, he was doing work for what would eventually be one of the largest mobs bosses in america.  They are based to Toledo, Ohio (no, it is not cuz i live there, i live in columbus.  Ive never even been to toledo before), and so they do work for a Man name Mr. Moretti.  But he asks to be refered to has just "Boss", and that he works for a man that he refers to as "The Boss" mostly cuz this guy is in charge of a lot of people around the world.  

Now this i another explanation of mine, "The Boss" is actually in charge of the Tsuruya family.  And the main guy finds out this when he visits to see what exactly happens.  

But before that happens, the Leader Mark is shot and killed by a drive by shooting.  This enrages the main character so much that he unleashes his full power and just completely annihilates the car (trying to think of a cool way of doing this).  

So now lets go back to when Tsuruya (not the girl, but her father) visits.  He takes a great liking of the main character who by now has become leader of the small group of guys.  By now its been a years since the accident with his parents, and he's become accustomed to the many activities mobs take part in.  Just think of anything the mob does, he's done it.  But by now, Mr. Moretti has become very powerful, and even though he still respects and trusts Mr. Tsuruya, Mr. Tsuruya doesn't trust him.  And seeing how powerful Mr. Moretti has become, he he made up his mind and decides to destroy his "business."  But then he meets the main character and the other 5 guys who work for Mr. Moretti.  They have all had rough lives and work for Mr. Moretti because they have nothing to live, and that an honest living just doesn't work for them.  So he approaches them with an offer, if the six guys agree to take out all of Mr. Moretti's business, he will let them work directly for him, and that as long as they do as he said, they would get almost anything they desired.  

To Mr. Tsuruya's surprise, they all instantly accept.  Knowing they can't just do it them selves, the main character accidentally makes a wish for there to people to help them.  The next day, they are approached by 50 people willing to do what ever they can to take down Mr. Moretti.  This would be the first recruits of an international army run by the six guys.  So...Yea they take out Mr. Moretti.  

I'm not gonna say what happens after that, but will skip to when he gets.  I will say that later in the fanfic the main character gets tired of living his exciting life and wants to live a normal life.  So Mr. Tsuruya lets him choose any random school near where he lives in Japan that he and the other 5 guys could go to, and by chance, he chooses North High.  And in order to do this, Mr Tsuruya makes him the bodyguard of his daughter when he takes her on a work trip to America, which in turn he gets to know her very well.  And when he finds out she goes to North High, he kinda freaks out.  He also gets literally dragged into the SOS Brigade against his will to fill in the new spot as "the foreign exchange student" which seems to make kyon happy cuz it appears to him she just dragged in a regular guy.  But in reality, he's just using his ability to cloak him self from the members, so even Yuki recognizes him as a regular human being.  

OK...Thats all i'm saying for now, so what do you all think?  PLEASE BE HONEST!!!!!


----------



## Jack_the_White (Apr 24, 2009)

*SEASON TWO INFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
July is what the word is...


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Apr 28, 2009)

Link or it never happened. And check your sources; I posted not too long ago on a whim, but as it turns out they were just re-airing the first season. Flipping through google, I can't find what would look like definitive proof more recent than March, except for a secondhand source here, so... (also the so-called Season 2 trainer was a rickroll. Yup, people're definitely screwing with our minds...)


----------



## Jack_the_White (Apr 30, 2009)

yea but its set to air for 28 episodes, i think we can expect some trailors also by mid to late june.  but ill admit my source was wikipedia.  it may have just been added by some ass, but im just hoping it wasn't...


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 23, 2009)

I doubt your word no longer.

And I'm cosplaying as Haruhi at Anime Boston, to boot. (Doesn't involve much more than some yellow ribbon, of course xD)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 24, 2009)

I saw it,I perfer chronological order but I don't feel like waiting


----------



## Jack_the_White (May 24, 2009)

HELL FUCKING YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!  The Ohioan wins it all (In ur face Kentucky)


----------



## ignore_this_acct (May 25, 2009)

My BFF anime fan friend is from Kentucky

Anyone know anything about the next episode?
I'll check wikipedia
EDIT:nothing


----------



## Koori Renchuu (May 26, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> HELL FUCKING YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!  The Ohioan wins it all (In ur face Kentucky)


WHAT DID YOU SAY!?  DO I HAVE TO MAKE YOU RUN TWENTY LAPS AROUND THE FORUM WITH YOUR PANTS OFF SAYING "I'M AN ALIEN!"?


----------



## Keltena (May 27, 2009)

Oh god that episode was _epic. _<3 I loved Haruhi's wishes~ And the whole time travel headache.


----------



## Nope (May 27, 2009)

Join? I started reading the manga after seeing that dance (Y'know, the anime ending one) and thinking it was funny :3

So, uh. I'm not a time traveler or something. I swear <_<


----------



## Dinru (May 27, 2009)

@Bakuphoon: Welcome and all, but... strange that you would deny that and _just that_ so specifically... *eyes you suspiciously*

Heh, just kidding... _or am I_?

@Salamander/Everyone: Really? I liked Kyon's wishes better, especially in the manga. (I think the wishes are the same in the Anime, but... yeah) "A house with a nice garden" "Cash please" x3 But yeah, Haruhi's great anyway and yeah.

Where was I going with this post again.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 27, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Oh god that episode was _epic. _<3 I loved Haruhi's wishes~


"I WANT THE EARTH TO SPIN IN THE OPPOSITE DIRECTION!!!"

I love Haruhi, she's amazing. Also, usertitle'd.


----------



## Nope (May 27, 2009)

_I swear.

_D: I'll go take some pictures of aliens 'kay? *Runs off*


----------



## Jack_the_White (May 31, 2009)

Ill get pics of books...
lol 
o and from what i heard, they're not airing new season 2 episodes every week, which is why we havent heard from japan about epidode 2.  I don't have confirmation but im pretty sure.  Im gonna go check japanese youtube.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (May 31, 2009)

Schedule snagged from TVTropes, because I'm soooo nice to you guys:

Apr 02 ep01 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 1 

Apr 09 ep02 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 2 

Apr 16 ep03 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 3 

Apr 23 ep04 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 4 

Apr 30 ep05 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 5 

May 07 ep06 The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 6 

May 14 ep07 The Boredom of Haruhi Suzumiya 

*May 21 ep08 Bamboo Leaf Rhapsody (NEW) *

May 28 ep09 Mysterique Sign 

Jun 04 ep10 Remote Island Syndrome Part1 

Jun 11 ep11 Remote Island Syndrome Part2 

*Jun 18 ep12 Endless Eight (NEW) 

Jun 25 ep13 The Sighs of Haruhi Suzumiya 1 (NEW) 

Jul 02 ep14 The Sighs of Haruhi Suzumiya 2 (NEW) 

Jul 09 ep15 The Sighs of Haruhi Suzumiya 3 (NEW)* 

Jul 16 ep16 The Adventures of Asahina Mikuru Episode 00 

Jul 23 ep17 Live A Live 

Jul 30 ep18 The Day of Sagittarius 

Aug 07 ep19 Someday in the rain 

*Aug 14 ep20 The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya 1 (NEW) 

Aug 21 ep21 The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya 2 (NEW) 

Aug 28 ep22 The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya 3 (NEW) 

Sep 03 ep23 The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya 4 (NEW) 

Sep 10 ep24 Charmed at First Sight Lover (NEW) 

Sep 17 ep25 Snow Mountain Syndrome Part1 (NEW) 

Sep 24 ep26 Snow Mountain Syndrome Part2 (NEW) 

Oct 01 ep27 Where Did the Cat Go? (NEW) 

Oct 08 ep28 Disappearance Epilogue (NEW) *


My prediction is that we shall have a most fulfilling summer and fall.


----------



## Frosty~ (Jun 6, 2009)

I simply adore Haruhi's OST x3
Since I'm such a nerdy person, I can kind of sing God Knows and Hare Hare Yukai, even though half the pronounciations are probably wrong :D
Aside from the main cast, Tsuruya is probably my favourite character. She's just too damn funny to watch xD


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 6, 2009)

Nazu nazu miturini zukuwakia 

I forget the rest.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 15, 2009)

hey about the prediction, do you think they might air the one football game?

edit*anyone know anything about light novel 10?!?!?! its been 2 friggin years!!!!!

*yet another edit*
After not being able to find endless eight today, I went to wikipedia and it said it doesn't air until the 19th, not the 18th


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jun 26, 2009)

im just gonna double post to get all ur attention.  But the second endless eight came out in japan, but i cant find it on youtube, is anyone able to find w/wo subs?


----------



## Dinru (Jul 7, 2009)

NEEDS MORE LIFE

WHO HERE LIKES HARUHI-CHAN

also jack I have no clue sorry ;-;()


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 7, 2009)

There has been 3 endless 8 episodes,the next one being the last.
haruhis is in a pickle


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 11, 2009)

k, in case anyone is paying attention to the series, and if u know what a monkey is like wen he's forced to stare at a banana on the outside of the cage, then thats me right now, involuntary twitch's episode list has so far been completly wrong, and i wanna kill me self.  What does everyone think.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 11, 2009)

seems right to me.  We will find out how it ends in season 3.  The next few will be old.


----------



## Dinru (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, seems right to me too. You do realize that people aren't gonna have it uploaded to YouTube the same day it's broadcasted most of the time, right?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 12, 2009)

They're such amazing trolls. xD Of course, it's not like they're getting money for it or anything... I mean, nobody'll want to buy the DVD with the same exact episode five or more times.

Still, though. You thought, after all that, you were actually gonna get a second season? xD You know nothing about them then! My episode list was the chronological order, but I s'pose they didn't want to bother with the Sighs or something. Ah well.

Don't kill yourself though, Jack. They'll go back to making the actual show... eventually. Perhaps it'll be a 28-ep second season or sommat. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jul 13, 2009)

Or maybe since it's called Endless 8 episodes 2-9 will be Endless 8 and than it'll get on with the show?


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jul 28, 2009)

Jason-Kun said:


> Or maybe since it's called Endless 8 episodes 2-9 will be Endless 8 and than it'll get on with the show?


I've been thinking the same ting, so we got 2 more...

*points gun at head*



Involuntary Twitch said:


> They're such amazing trolls. xD Of course, it's not like they're getting money for it or anything... I mean, nobody'll want to buy the DVD with the same exact episode five or more times.
> 
> Still, though. You thought, after all that, you were actually gonna get a second season? xD You know nothing about them then! My episode list was the chronological order, but I s'pose they didn't want to bother with the Sighs or something. Ah well.
> 
> Don't kill yourself though, Jack. They'll go back to making the actual show... eventually. Perhaps it'll be a 28-ep second season or sommat. Fingers crossed!


*Lowers gun*

Yea...The entire season would just suck if 2/3 of it was endless eight, though i kinda doubt it would be 28 episodes, somewhere in the lower 20s would seem about right, though compared to the original season, thats pretty fucking long.  But if the endless eight ends up being most of the season, i may die on the inside seeing one of my favorite animes gone into the shit hole....


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 31, 2009)

I just saw episode 8,the 7th endless 8 episode.

Next episode will also be endless 8


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey, guys. It's over. We've exited the endless recursion of time. Eight episodes and it's finally come to a conclusion, just as we'd predicted.

I haven't seen it yet; when I do, I'll post the YouTube link. But, still. Wow. That's such a relief. I'm so happy, I could... well, not cry, but I'd cheer a little if it wasn't almost twelve am and I wasn't typing on my laptop in bed and trying not to bother my roommate. So.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 7, 2009)

I saw it.

HOMEWORK!


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 7, 2009)

animefreak.com
Its got the whole episode, not as good quality as youtube tho

Jack so happy


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 11, 2009)

Found an awesome Spin off series right here!  It's called Nagato Yuki-Chan no Shoushitsu, or the disappearance of Nagato Yuki.  Basically...It's in the world where in disappearance Kyon goes to, only it takes place without Kyon freaking out, it's the the Kyon who was originally in that world.  Only 1 chapter has been translated, if you happen to know where more chapters are translated or someone who happens to know Japanese, please have them translate it PLEASE!!!!!!!  I wanna read more!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Aug 14, 2009)

Episode 10 is up.

...You know, despite finally escaping the loop and all, I was pretty disappointed with this one. It came of being too impatient to wait for a subtitled version, but as I was watching the raw, untranslated version, I was struck by just how drastic the drop in animation quality is between this and season one. That and almost nothing happened-- apparently they're filming another movie. Whoooo. Mikuru beeeeeeam. All right. Can we get some action, please? 80% of the episode seemed to take place in the club room, and the animation team resorted to cheap tricks half the time. :/ Let's hope it improves later on, or at least in season three.

EDIT: and that spinoff is incredibly adorable x3 It's just that I'm a KyonHaruhi shipper; KyonYuki, especially in this 'verse, doesn't seem as interesting to me. But I'm still eager to read more!


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.gogoanime.com/the-melancholy-of-haruhi-suzumiya-season-2-episode-9-2

Animefreak.tv didnt have it first, also this was hard to come by since i could only find ones wherethe sound wasnt in sync.  

And twitch, the next two episodes is the making of the movie that was in episode 00.  Not another one.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Aug 15, 2009)

BRIGADE LEADER HERE!  I declare that the endless eight was amazing!  So many clothing options for cosplay!!!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 15, 2009)

I like koizumi's speedo =D


----------



## Jack_the_White (Aug 24, 2009)

Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu Volume 1 Ch. 2 RIGHT HERE


----------



## Rwr4539 (Aug 30, 2009)

Kyon-kun, denwa~


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 2, 2009)

Kyon-Kun, dewa~ 2


----------



## Jack_the_White (Sep 12, 2009)

http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=111162
According to this site, the author or the light novels is just now starting the tenth one after 3 and a half years.  The way I see it, it wont be released until possibly spring of next year and a translation could take months to be made

*edit*hmmmm now that i think of it, my prediction may be wrong, you guys tell me when you think itll be out, also anyone watch the sighs of haruhi suzumiya?


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 16, 2009)

There are some rumors that season 2 may be 28episodes long,but I doubt it.
Is It is only 14 episodes then...DAMMIT I WANTED TO SEE YUKI WITH EMOTIONS


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Oct 11, 2009)

The bad news: Disappearance won't be in season 2. (obviously)

The good news: It's gonna be an OVA. Spring 2010. Which means they can spend all their time making super quality animation and making it perfect. Now, who agrees that this was a much better deal? Plus there's no risk of it slipping into development hell or anything. I mean, we've got a date for it and all.

Also chapter 4 of Yuki-chan has been scanlated.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Nov 25, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> The bad news: Disappearance won't be in season 2. (obviously)
> 
> The good news: It's gonna be an OVA. Spring 2010. Which means they can spend all their time making super quality animation and making it perfect. Now, who agrees that this was a much better deal? Plus there's no risk of it slipping into development hell or anything. I mean, we've got a date for it and all.


its actually gonna be a feature length film that'll be released February or March, which is even better than OVA episodes.  That pic is actually from the one and only trailer of the film.  So this'll be exciting!  Bad think is there is little to no chance we can find the film subbed until DVD release.  But this'll at least make a decent dubbed film to buy!


----------

